# Infacol & Comfort Milk



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Hazel/ Maz

Is it ok to use Infacol before a feed using "Comfort" milk? I know I can't use Gaviscon but am unsure about the Infacol.

Many thanks

Linz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't see a reason why not. Which comfort milk are you using?

Infacol is a ''bubble'' breaker, not a thickener. The summary of product characteristics does not have any interactions or contraindications mentioned.

However, I am not a child health expert. Might be worth posting on the child nurse board or speaking to your health visitor to be sure.


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Hazel

I'm using Cow & Gate comfort, just started today to see if it helps with E's reflux but I also suspect she might have a little bit of colic so have been using Infacol for a couple of days to see if that would soothe her but didn't want to continue with that if it's not the right thing to do  

I'll perhaps just stick with the new milk for now and see how we go...


----------

